# [SOLVED]automatyczny start X nie działa

## wonski

witam

mam taki problem, po aktualizacji x.org i wywaleniu ati-drivers (blokował xorg) nie działa mi automatyczny start serwera X

po zalogowaniu się w konsoli jako root daję  *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/xdm restart

  i ładnie się odpala kde

wywaliłem chyba wszystko co było związane z fglrx, nawet skonfigurowałem od nowa xorg a tu ciągle to samo

w logach widzę, że podczas startu xorg próbuje załadować moduł fglrx, którego już nie ma, skasowałem go nawet z pliku konfiguracyjnego

po wydaniu polecenia o restarcie x nie szuka już tego modułu

poniżej zamieszczam logi x.org

może ktoś coś pomoże

http://pbohdal.republika.pl/automat

http://pbohdal.republika.pl/recznie

----------

## 13Homer

```
(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)

[...]

(EE) No drivers available.
```

Skoro usunąłeś sterowniki ati-drivers, to nie masz już zapewne sterownika fglrx.

Przy starcie ręcznym masz:

```
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
```

Zmień w xorg.conf fglrx na radeon.

----------

## wonski

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> ...

 

właśnie mam zmienione, jakbym nie zmienił to ręczny start też by nie pomagał

to jest mój plik konfiguracyjny

http://pbohdal.republika.pl/xorg.conf

----------

## 13Homer

 *wonski wrote:*   

> właśnie mam zmienione, jakbym nie zmienił to ręczny start też by nie pomagał
> 
> to jest mój plik konfiguracyjny
> 
> http://pbohdal.republika.pl/xorg.conf

 

Wydaje Ci się:

```
(==) Using config file: "//xorg.conf"
```

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
```

----------

## wonski

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *wonski wrote:*   właśnie mam zmienione, jakbym nie zmienił to ręczny start też by nie pomagał
> 
> to jest mój plik konfiguracyjny
> 
> http://pbohdal.republika.pl/xorg.conf 
> ...

 

oooooo

co sprawne oko, to sprawne  :Smile: 

a jak to zmienić ? :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

w confie xdm?

----------

## wonski

 *Poe wrote:*   

> w confie xdm?

 

może jaśniej nieco ? :Smile: 

w /etc/conf.d/xdm ani w /etc/init.d/xdm tego nie widzę

to są moje pliki:

http://pbohdal.republika.pl/xdm-conf

z /etc/conf.d

http://pbohdal.republika.pl/xdm-init

z /etc/init.d

----------

## 13Homer

To raczej nie jest wina xdm, skoro ręczne wystartowanie go działa poprawnie. Spróbuj może na początek wywalić ten "nieużywany" xorg.conf (albo zmienić mu nazwę). Z tego co pamiętam jest jakaś hierarchia ważności plików konfiguracyjnych i ten /etc/X11/xorg.conf ma jeden z niższych priorytetów. A jak usuniesz plik, to przynajmniej coś się gdzieś wywali i będzie wiadomo, gdzie dalej szukać :)

----------

## matiit

U mnie też za pierwszym razem xy się nie włączają dopiero po startx 

Nie wiem jak to się stało.

A stało się dziś (wczoraj działało) 

karte mam nvidie

nie zkakładam nowego tematu ze względu na bliźniaczy problem

Używam slima i xfce 

instalowałem jakieś pakiety do xkb (xkbutils i jeszcze coś) chodź nie wiem  czy  to po tym

----------

## wonski

mój problem został rozwiązany.

za radą 13Homera skasowałem plik xorg.conf, który znajdował się w /

podziałało

dzięki bardzo  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

fajnie, jeszcze zapoznaj się do konca z APELEM w sprawie "co zrobic, gdy rozwiązałem problem"

----------

## Bialy

 *Poe wrote:*   

> fajnie, jeszcze zapoznaj się do konca z APELEM w sprawie "co zrobic, gdy rozwiązałem problem"

 

Szanowny Panie Moderatorze!

Problem zostal jednakze rozwiazany ale cytujac Pana matiqing:

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> U mnie też za pierwszym razem xy się nie włączają dopiero po startx 
> 
> Nie wiem jak to się stało. 
> 
> A stało się dziś (wczoraj działało) 
> ...

 

Wnioskuje o nie zaznaczanie postu jako SOLVED  :Wink: 

A co do Pana matiqing:

Masz to po update?

----------

## matiit

po instalacji tych pakietw xkbutils i xkbcomp...

Wywaliłem je i nadal nie działa (ponadto przy update mi chce je instalować, jako N)

----------

## Bialy

To jak Tobie do zycia potrzebne sa to je zainstaluj, a potem sprobuj przekompilowac driver'y do k. graficznej.

----------

## matiit

właśnie nie potrzebuję tego...

dobra narazie dam sobie spokój i wyłącze xdm a będe startował Xy startx'em:)

----------

